# Kislev



## Wiggles 3.0 (May 13, 2008)

Well, yesterday at the mercenary market I managed to acquire a 1000 point Kislev allied force:victory: to go with my empire and I have decided to make a WIP of it. I will be getting the first test model up soon, I just need to get some new batteries for my camera. I will probably update this every week or so, though there may be a dark period in the near future due to a lengthy trip to Europe. Well stay tuned for the first pics of these guys and the empire to follow it (and maybe dwarves eventually:biggrin::grin.


----------



## Wiggles 3.0 (May 13, 2008)

so I got some batteries and took a couple pics of the test model, the hat i am going to paint with the next btch just because I didnt notice until the mix was dry, and I will do the base later in a thawing tundra scheme. Yes I know the pics are not great, but that is the best I got.



















C&C please and thank you


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Thats looks pretty good. I like the blue you used. Looking forwards to more. Have some rep.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice clean model mate, its going to be a very sexy army.


----------



## Wiggles 3.0 (May 13, 2008)

So I have come up with an itinerary of sorts for this project and it goes:
First 7 normal Kossars
First 6 Kossars with command
Second 7 Kossars
Second 7 Kossars with Command
Boyar
5 Winged Lancers
Movement trays
then the moment you will all have been waiting for, The Red Tzar, Boris Ursus

I am hoping to get this project by the end of summer vacation, and hopefully I can take models and painting supplies as luggage on the trip.


----------



## Wiggles 3.0 (May 13, 2008)

Ok, so I did the base to the test model, at this point I am considering him done because I will paint the hat later. Here are some pics of him with the base, and the next batch of Kislevites.


























I just realized also that the pics of the test model, the rim is not completely dry:shok:, but meh:grin:

Once again, C&C, and it will probably be a little longer until the next update


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Actually..., I really like what you've got going on here. Painted to that standard these will make a great looking army on the table. My only suggestion is to add a couple more layers of wash to the axe and then highlight the edges with Mithril Silver. Great colours and good job on the basing. Well done so far:victory:


----------



## Wiggles 3.0 (May 13, 2008)

yeah, with the axe I just washed it in the recesses, but I know what you are saying and was actually thinking that my self.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, this just makes me want to play Kislev even more! Great paint work, have some rep!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

This is a really promising log, I like what you have done so far and can't wait to see a whole Kislev force assembled!


----------



## Wiggles 3.0 (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, I been moving along at a good pace despite finals going on this week. I was thinking that when I get to the Boyar I would do a little tutorial, but I am not sure, and if I did should it be full picture or what. So let me know what you guys want if anything, and I should have the next batch up in a few days.


----------



## Wiggles 3.0 (May 13, 2008)

so yeah, the progress has kind of slowed, been bogged down with other stuff, and I leave tomorrow, so if I cant bring painting supplies along, then it will be the earlier mentioned dark age.


----------



## Void_Dragon (Jun 11, 2009)

I've got a very similar project going on (seems like I have the exact same army as you in fact, which is suprising), and I have to ask, can you explain step by step how you've done the skin? I've been having some trouble with getting my one's skin to look realistic...


----------



## Wiggles 3.0 (May 13, 2008)

here is the step by step for the skin:
1:base bestial brown
2:highlight 50/50 bestial brown/ dwarf flesh
3:highlight dwarf flesh
4:highlight 50/50 dwarf flesh/ elf flesh


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

nice work man, the red and blue scream Altdorf, which is all the better in my opinion  I really like your highlighting and your choice of colours, have some rep!


----------



## Wiggles 3.0 (May 13, 2008)

So yeah, I did manage to get some painting stuff with me and found a place to paint, so the next batch should be done tomorrow, hopefully...


----------



## Wiggles 3.0 (May 13, 2008)

sorry I havent been updating, havent really had the opportunity to paint, or for that matter, take pictures, but hopefully soon...


----------



## Wiggles 3.0 (May 13, 2008)

okay I managed to get brush in hand today and finished that first batch of Kossars at GW Berlin, which I will get pics of when I get back home, and hoping to finish the unit before I get back home.


----------



## Wiggles 3.0 (May 13, 2008)

ok, my first regiment of Kossars is almost done, but I have unfortunate news, no pics for while as my family has unfortunately lost our only camera on a train in France


----------

